# Valentine's Day Nails!



## BellaLee (Feb 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAqyxfLHUqQ

Hello My Beautys!!!As we all know Valentines day is coming so of course I have special video for this occasion.I hope you gonna like it x)


Used products :
White gel from ba-ha professional
Magnolia flex(purple colour) from senses professional nail system
Prisma gloss silver from orly gel fx


----------



## Sophia EM (Feb 13, 2016)

I didnt write before on my nails but this is the opportunitie  Thankiies


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

During valentines day ill be transformed to full pinky including my nail polishes..


----------

